# Brassy, dull, hair?



## girlnextdoor (Jul 8, 2006)

My hair color has been looking brassy to me. I am a natural brunette but it seems to have an orangish tone to it and it is duller looking than I would like. Are there any products out there that would get rid of the brassiness because I rather not get it dyed right now...?


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 9, 2006)

When my hair color fades this tends to happen to me too.. I don't really have any miracle tip but maybe some of the other girls do. Normally if I get too sick of it I just color over it with an all over color. I do it myself.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 10, 2006)

SexyHairConcepts makes a product in the SimplySexyHair line (available at Ulta &amp; other places that carry salon brands) called "Color Me Sexy" shampoo. I use the "Chocolate Kiss" ... it tones down red or brasiness in brown hair. Seems to work nice inbetween colors.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 10, 2006)

Do they have one for wanna be blondes too? lol! I may have to check it out! Great thread and great answers!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 10, 2006)

They have a whole range of colors, so you just pick one that's right for the color you have.



It's only a shampoo, but it seems to help better than the other drugstore types of color enhancing shampoos.


----------



## girlnextdoor (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks a lot! I'll have to check it out the next time I am at Ulta.


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 13, 2006)

If you have hard water...then do a Malibu treatment


----------

